# Best Mac Usenet Reader



## Akkarin (Mar 5, 2006)

Can you tell me what is the best Usenet reader please for Mac - there seems to be a few and I don't know which is best...on the PC I use agent.


----------



## Captain Code (Mar 5, 2006)

I like Unison but it's not free.


----------



## sirstaunch (Mar 5, 2006)

I use Thoth and like it. And that wasn't free neither ;(


----------



## Lazarus18 (Mar 5, 2006)

Second the Unison suggestion


----------



## jh2112 (Mar 5, 2006)

I use igrabnews http://igrabnews.free.fr/
which is usually reliable for downloads and it's free too.
Unison is also very good (and worth the cash!) , but I don't like the way it handles downloads.
If you are looking for a newsgroup reader then choose Unison.
If you want to download, choose igrabnews. (mainly because it's free!)
my 2p!


----------



## Rickd07 (Nov 2, 2007)

Igrabnews is great until you goto leopard.

then you have to use Unison

I am using NZBDrop

works fine for me .

But I sure as hell miss my Igrabnews.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Curiosity (Nov 3, 2007)

I do not get my newsgroups from Usenet, but I like Thunderbird as a news reader.  It is free.


----------

